# What time of day do you cut your clones ???????



## halzey68 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a thread started below, but not much response. so ill rephrase.

WHAT TIME OF DAY DO YOU CUT YOUR CLONES ??? AND WHY THAT TIME ????? WHAT PART OF THE GROWTH CYCLE DO YOU TAKE YOUR CUTTINGS FROM (early flowering or late)??????


----------



## regrets (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't take cuttings during flowering, you take them during veg (technically you can clone up to two weeks into flowering, but you should avoid it if you can). I usually take mine around 5:30-6pm, cuz I'm usually not too drunk by then.


----------



## halzey68 (Oct 27, 2008)

ive been getting mine just after i flip them to 12/12 and sex them. So i guess you get yours after they have had light most of the day and are full of sugars and starches and carbs. Seems reasonable, i guess you would want cuttings to have plenty of energy to regrow.


----------



## norcalkronic (Oct 27, 2008)

> ive been getting mine just after i flip them to 12/12 and sex them.


Bad idea! Never take your clones when your plants are in flower. Even just one day into flower will cause mutations. check out this thread. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/98902-genetics-cloning-mutated-plants.html


To sex plants from seed clone them while they are in veg. Label everything. Then send the non clones over to flower. You now know which clones will be male and which ones will be female.


----------



## MrFishy (Oct 27, 2008)

I operate in the evening, around 9, as this is when I'm calmest. I take mine from the lower branches (bottom 1/3-1/4) as I'm removing them (entire branch) during final transplant, ideally 2 weeks before going 12/12.


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Oct 27, 2008)

You can clone any time of the day it doesnt matter!


----------



## MrFishy (Oct 27, 2008)

Bubba Kushman said:


> You can clone any time of the day it doesnt matter!


or night, I think.


----------



## CanadianFarmer (Oct 27, 2008)

well I'm not growing yet but my CFL lights are going to be on 24/0 for veg and I'll take then after I wake up


----------

